# Consulta sobre sensores, optoacopladores o barreras IR



## electrosw (Ene 23, 2022)

Hola comunidad!,
         Les escribo ya que dejó de funcionar el control del climatizador del auto y al desarmarlo noté que las perillas trabajan con un sensor infrarrojo (IR).

        Les dejo una foto para que me puedan guiar:



¿Puedo probar con un tester/multimetro si están quemados?,¿Como?


Alguien sabe de algún reemplazo?, encontré este datasheet que creo es el correcto: https://omronfs.omron.com/en_US/ecb/products/pdf/en-ee_sx1131.pdf


¿Cual es el nombre de este tipo de componentes?, optoacoplador?

Gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2022)

Busca mejor...



			https://omronfs.omron.com/en_US/ecb/products/pdf/en-ee_sx1131.pdf


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 24, 2022)

Es un LED infrarrojo y un fototransistor o fotodiodo del otro lado, de ahi puedes medir.

Estas seguro que viene por ahi el problema y no en otra parte del auto, como un fusible?

Marca y modelo del auto...?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2022)

electrosw dijo:


> dejó de funcionar el control del climatizador del auto y al desarmarlo noté que las perillas trabajan con un sensor infrarrojo (IR).



Yo te diría que te olvides de eso y busques en otro lado el problema.


----------

